# Garmin 551dv, 551c, Raymarine Dragonfly 5?



## musky 44 (Jul 16, 2013)

Does anyone here have any experience with any of these units? Heard they are very easy to use, but no experience with them. Currently looking to upgrade from an old eagle pirana. All inland lake use. Is the down imaging worth the extra money? Thanks in advance.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

musky 44 said:


> Does anyone here have any experience with any of these units? Heard they are very easy to use, but no experience with them. Currently looking to upgrade from an old eagle pirana. All inland lake use. Is the down imaging worth the extra money? Thanks in advance.


I have a Garmin 540 DV that is easy to use, it came with Lake Vu Maps. It is not chirp or down imaging. I did talk to sales person at West Marine and was asking what the Raymarine 5 was like, he said it was much slower. I also have Lowrance HDS 5 at dash that I like and it has inland lakes.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

I have the Garmin 73dv....very easy to use...and yes the down vu is worth the extra money


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

I heard there was an itc ruling that is basically going to cause a stop in sell of the Garmin Dv due to patent infringement on the Lowrance downscan. So depending on what happens you might have a tough time finding a garmin dv I would get a hook unit with the Navionics + chip included. much better details and best charts in the business.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

have 2 garmins on board 5 chart plotter dv and 7 striker both I love......


----------



## Reel Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

The Dragon Fly has very poor reviews, I love my Garmin. The Lawrence reviews are mixed too.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

I have the dragon fly pro 7, love it very detailed, and has. Chirp, and down vision. Very good unit. Been running it since may, very good dependable unit. Essy to use.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

2 pics are from my unit dragon pro 7 , the 2 red ones are from my cell phine. Dragon pro has wifi, to put sonar or your down vision on your cell with a app.


----------

